# Jonathan Browning Mountain Rifle NIB $$$$



## TerryH (Jan 27, 2014)

Please help: I have chance to purchase a JBMR that is new in a box. The box is wooden and its lined in red velvet. The gun is steel and it is 50 cal with a single set trigger. There is a powder horn and as I recall it is stamped with like 1850 - 1978. The gun appears to be perfect. What would be a fair price for this gun?


----------

